# insurance question please help as need quick response



## shaunc50 (Jan 22, 2018)

I am struggling to get a decent quote on a 2014 R35 with litchfield stage 4.25 and turbo smart blow BOV

I get the car back Friday and did not think I would struggle at all.

I have been with direct line for the last few years 

Nissan GTR R35 - Last few weeks
BMW M4 - 2016 - 2018
BMW 330D 2015 - 2016 


Before this I was with sky insurance on a highly modified Evo X for a year and before this back with direct line on various low powered BMW's (330i / d's etc)

I have 11 years no claims
32 years old
Full uk licence with no points, convictions or medical issues
Kept on drive and in a decent area

Admiral will not touch it as they say they only cover up to 15% more power and had a quote from adrianflux for £1595 and waiting on paceward to get back to me (surprised me as normally you get a quote on the phone).

Will call them back tomorrow and sky insurance but just wondered if this was normal as my M4 was only £600 a year and pre modified the GTR was £700 (what would you expect to pay) I have the money to pay this otherwise I would not have the GTR but don't like paying over the odds and don't have a full day to ring various company's?


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Try Performance Direct Im with them only stage 2 but all other mods declared and still very cheap


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pace ward mate


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Pace ward have been good for me to be honest.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Wait for Pace Ward. They got back to me the next day. Although in the end I went with esure (as they were my current insurers at the time) but mine had no performance modifications.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

So I assume you informed Direct Line and either they quoted a very high number or refused to continue your insurance ?

I'm with Admiral. If you try getting a quote online they have power increase bands, 0-10%, 11% to 25% and 25%+ (so 15% is not a cut-off point on their website). They are a bit odd if you ring them. For example, if I put my details in their site as a new customer and declare exhaust and ECU, up to 25% power increase then they will quote online. But when I asked for a quote over the phone before I had those done, it took them 2 days and asked all sorts of questions.


Am I right in thinking a MY14 is 545bhp? And stage 4.25 is 650 ?

Out of interest I've just done a dummy quote on their site. They quoted if I selected 11%-25% but not if I went 25%.

I dont know if any of that helps you !


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

sky ins should be able to quote you, try asking for chap called Alex.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Pace Ward


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Top of my head, stock to stage 3 with 10k value on the car to cover other parts was £140 on top of the normal premium with Pace Ward.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I was paying £700 too for a stock MY16, went stage 4 and the normal companies would no longer insure.

Best price after that was Pace Ward who came in at about 1k, 20k miles per year.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

paceward

01782 286311


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Trevgtr said:


> Best price after that was Pace Ward who came in at about 1k, 20k miles per year.


Do you really do that much mileage in the gtr yearly?!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah haha, this is my 3rd one, I buy them to drive and enjoy them, not to leave them sitting around.

Bought my first one in mid December 2012, did 21k miles in that one, bought the next one in March 2014, did 41k miles in that one, bought my current one in April 2016 and have covered 30k miles so far.

That's 95k miles haha, have to say enjoyed every mile too


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I ended up using AIB who are a forum sponsor after my insurance kept rising even though all other factors diminished (car and me got older, no points etc).

****ing scam this insurance malarkey.

Been paying 1000s over the last 28 years of driving with zero claims.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

charles charlie said:


> Been paying 1000s over the last 28 years of driving with zero claims.


Well, that is rather how the whole concept of insurance works.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Paceward 

if you are struggling to get a response, drop me a pm.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> insurance kept rising even though all other factors diminished (car and me got older, no points etc).
> 
> ****ing scam this insurance malarkey.
> 
> Been paying 1000s over the last 28 years of driving with zero claims.


Same here and couldn't agree more. 

They have zero loyalty, you're just a number and they just want your money.

It's so easy to get caught out by them these days too, like automatic policy renewal in the small print, then you find out they've also doubled the price. I watch them like a hawk these days, wouldn't trust them as far as I could p**s.


----------



## roscop123 (Jan 12, 2017)

I used elephant...£800 29 year old stage 4.25 ....was one of the few that was under 1200 lol gd luck


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Check here


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss.html


----------



## Mrak131 (Dec 5, 2017)

Quote from Adrian flux doesn’t sound too bad, I’m paying around that much for a stock one


----------

